# Muzz Elk?



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

I was just wondering if any of you muzz elk hunters on the sight can help me out? I was wondering if anyone is familiar with hunting the uintas for muzz elk, and if so what elevation are the most animals found durring the season? I know durring the archery and usually the general rifle hunt they are up high, at least over 9,000' closer to 11,000, I'm just wondering how much lower than this they usually are by the time the muzz hunt roles around. I know every year it's different depending on the snowfall, but take a guess.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not beeing an a**hole, but asking a question like that on this site, is NOT going to get you any answeres.  I hope you have a rifel, or archery tag for that area seeing how you know where they are at that time of year. 

If I knew anything, I would let you know. Sorry, hope you find help.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> I'm not beeing an a**hole, but asking a question like that on this site, is NOT going to get you any answeres.  I hope you have a rifel, or archery tag for that area seeing how you know where they are at that time of year.
> 
> If I knew anything, I would let you know. Sorry, hope you find help.


are you serious? I'm pretty sure everyone knows if they want to find elk earlier in the year they have hike there butt off and get up high. I've just never been up there that time of year and am just wondering how low the elk general move in relation to the amount of snow is up there and what not. I don't exactly know what "question like that" your talking about! I was wondering about broad general information such as elevation at a certain time of year.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

BillyBass,
Now make sure you understand "I have never killed an elk", but I have hunted them during the muzz elk season, and I found them on 3 different occations at the "Kamas" elevation, whatever that is. Thousands of elk, but every one was on private property and I was not able to get permission to hunt them. I tried the lost cow call, and almost had one bull ready to jump the fence, but he changed his mind. That is the only chance I had to take a bull.
Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

hey thanks, that is the sort of information I'm looking for, general not specific. Thanks again, One of the other things I was woried about is that the roads up there will be so snowed in that I won't be able to get to the animals depending on how high they like to stay that time of year. How much snow they'll tolerate.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Billy,
The "Question" I was refering to was asking for information on where to hunt. NOW, that I see you want "general info." that is different. 

I have seen Elk up to there bellys in snow before they come down. (That was on public ground) I think as long as they are getting presure, they will stay where they are. High, and in the snow.

Hope you get some info!!!! Have a great hunt, and take some pics.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

that's alright tax. just wondering what you ment? I'm specifically wondering about the north slope and if those elk are still in utah come the muzz season or if they've already crossed the border?


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Last year the elk i hunted were a lot higher than the prevouse year becuase of a late start of winter . WE had no snow the first of November and it was tee shirt weather most of the season and the Elk stayed up high . The year before we had 6''-12 '' of snow and it was 6 deg opening morning and the Elk were a good 1000 to 1500 feet lower . You/we will have to just wait and see !!


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Better start the snow dance we need all we can get....for OCTOBER 30! *()*


----------

